# Good price to pay a non-pro model??



## WYSS (Sep 14, 2011)

My site has not launched yet so I have no sales yet, I really really like take my time and market the site correctly with models and all...

So my question is what's a good price to pay a non-pro model for maybe two hours to snap some shots? I have a professional photographer with back drops and all.

I was thinking maybe $20 an hr?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

$20.00 doesn't sound bad for people who have never modeled and
are college age or not "Into" the modeling hysteria.

Some want $400. per hour at a 3 or 4 hour minimum
and that's all and good but money is tight at times are
hard. There are plenty of people out there in school that
would work out great with the right coaching from a good
photographer.

Some starving new models will work pretty cheap as long
as they get to keep some of the photographs for their 
portfolio and are really into just building up their photo library
and experience.


You could consider a flat rate and not an hourly rate.

It sounds much better to say it pays $100.00 
and not have your eye on the clock.

It takes time to get things set up and move lights
and every other thing that will pop up and then
there is always the problem of the last 15 minutes
that go over.

Flat rate and let them keep the clothes is what I like
and I supply finger sandwiches and drinks (food AFTER)
the shoot is finished.

Some of the best photos are taken after a few
drinks (if they are old enough) to get them to loosen
up a bit.



Interesting read.


"
_The Bureau of Labor Statistics reports that the median hourly wage for models is $11.22. No wonder the where-are-they-now follow up interviews with some America's Next Top Model runner-ups feature some pretty bummed out girls — they're probably making close to this average while the $100,000 contract was oh so close! Being a model was also named one of the 10 Worst Jobs according to one list. _

Models don't get paid for all the legwork going on auditions and
all the money they spend on portfolios etc.

Kind of sad actually.


.


----------



## WYSS (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, that's kinda what I was thinking since I live very close to 3 colleges.


----------



## skinnyboyswag (Aug 22, 2011)

Flat rate + photos + gear = standard non-pro model rate


----------



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

We use only amateur models for our vintage clothing store/site. Many starting models will work for TFP (time for pictures). Since you already have a professional photographer lined up, you can offer TFP - they model for you and get digital copies of their professional, photoshopped/retouched photographs to use for their modeling portfolio. Throw in some free gear and/or a post-shoot meal/drinks and you are good to go.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i've thought about this for when/if i start up my own brand and i think i've come to the conclusion that i'll just use friends, which is what friends are for (come to think of it, it's the least they could do considering everything i do for them, lol). seeing some of the 'models' on some sites i wouldn't give them a nickel anyway. then again, i don't think i'd need lingerie models. for friends, i might just throw some food down their gullet afterwards, let 'em keep the gear and let them brag about being a model to their other friends (who, incidentally, all suck because they don't do cool things like give them modelling jobs).


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Try giving them a free meal and t-shirts. Lol.


----------



## trdmrkcanada (Nov 17, 2011)

If you offer 50.00 an hour i'm sure you'll get tons of applicants. Just make the shoot quick and efficient.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about the model situation also. My idea is the same as Ryan's. Have friends and family model, give them the shirt, some food, maybe a drink before, and the bragging rights


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

If you live near 3 colleges you should be able to get "free models". Some people are more than willing to get "free exposure" as well. I think you should try that first and if not satisfied, look for "paid" non-pro models. $50-100 seems reasonable.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

after watching countless hours of 'america's next top model' with the wife, and seeing plenty of so-called models on websites and the like, it seems to me that it's not the prettiest people in the world are model quality. of course, what kind of model you use depends on what you're peddling, but as far as t-shirts go you don't need a high fashion model. they just have have that 'it' quality, that presence, the je nais ce qua (sp? sorry, mrs. goff, i paid absolutely no attention to you in french class). and even then that doesn't mean it translates to a picture. so, ostensibly, the big benefit to using a real model, imo, is that they're able to transfer that 'it'-ness into a photo. 

if all you want is attractive women, pick a bar and hand out some cards.


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a thought - have you tried asking the photography club at your local high school? I have two high-schoolers and we use them and their friends for models. The kids are required to earn 150 hours of community service during the year and doing free work for local businesses counts. Basically, we get free models and provide them with a statement that says they earned x amount of community service hours.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

ryan barker said:


> after watching countless hours of 'america's next top model' with the wife, and seeing plenty of so-called models on websites and the like, it seems to me that it's not the prettiest people in the world are model quality. of course, what kind of model you use depends on what you're peddling, but as far as t-shirts go you don't need a high fashion model. they just have have that 'it' quality, that presence, the je nais ce qua (sp? sorry, mrs. goff, i paid absolutely no attention to you in french class). and even then that doesn't mean it translates to a picture. so, ostensibly, the big benefit to using a real model, imo, is that they're able to transfer that 'it'-ness into a photo.
> 
> if all you want is attractive women, pick a bar and hand out some cards.


We call it the "X" factor. They just come across looking good(with the product). But I wouldn't say "not the prettiest"

To quote Johnny Depp in Don Juan DeMarco


> _By seeing beyond what is visible to the eye. Now there are those, of course, who do not share my perceptions, it’s true. When I say that all my woman are dazzling beauties, they object. The nose of this one is too large; the hips of another, they are too wide; perhaps the breasts of a third, they are too small. But I see these women for how they truly are… glorious, radiant, spectacular, and perfect, because, I am not limited by my eyesight._


A "very pretty" face may also distract the viewer from the design.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i call it charisma. for whatever reason, you're attracted to the sight of another person. we've been voting terrible 'leaders' in since time immemorial based on nothing more than their appeal, neverminding logic, capability and experience. 

that's a good quote because i think it does take an eye to spot something in someone no one sees. it's why such a profession as talent scouts exist, eh?

oddly, those 'pretty faces' often aren't really all that without tons of make-up, great lighting, etc.. for most of us, we don't need the next cindy crawford. all i would say is that, if possible, find the type of model that's appropriate for your market. 

if all else fails dress in drag. that would be hilarious....


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Having worked in marketing agencies I've seen the difference between times when a client has had a budget for a full photography shoot (pro photographer, studio, models) and when another has been more 'limited' with the budget resulting in agency staff having to model. Strange as it sounds, getting a non-model to look good in a photo shoot for a product or service is quite a challenge. As good looking as your friends and family may be, it doesn't mean they will look good in a photo showing off your T-shirt. There are exceptions of course, which is how many models get discovered, often by accident but as a rule, it's best to stick to those who are at least trying to model professionally, even if they are still in college now.


----------



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah MiNGLED, that is often true, but it isn't hard to screen out beginner models who don't know how to pose (or how to find ones who can) - these days you can just go through model mayhem and see who's doing TFP that has taken decent pics of themselves.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

There should be a number of "natural" models in a college campus. It may take you a little more time and effort but that is a fair price for "free" or "discounted"


----------



## beneathrejection (Dec 5, 2011)

Just to throw this in the mix - ask your friends to do it for free. Chances are someone you know will help you out, or at least know someone else who will. For my Look book I used 5 "models". One was a cousin, two were friends and the other two were their friends. They were all happy to help for free and didn't expect anything in return. I did shout a case of beer and food for the day and gave them all a free tee at the end of it. Best thing I found about using friends is the free promotion that came w it - they wanted to show all their friends their photos and posted them all over Facebook w my label tagged. Win.


----------



## WYSS (Sep 14, 2011)

***Update***

Just wanted to give everyone a heads on what I ended up doing as it might help others down the line.

I paid three models $25 bucks to do the shoot which lased about an hr and I had one friend jump in a few pictures for free. Everyone was happy and after the shoot my friend said if I ever needed him again he would be down to do it for free and could ever bring his brother.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

if they don't have experience and need content for their portfolio....they should do it for free.

make it worth their time though. get a make-up artist and good photographer for the project.

give them some merchandise as well to help spread the word.

if you want to avoid flakes then you should put a price out there....whatever you can afford. the more you pay the more experience models will be drawn to you. 

do a casting call on modelmayhem.com


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

poker said:


> if they don't have experience and need content for their portfolio....they should do it for free.
> 
> make it worth their time though. ...


Live and let live


----------



## MinistryOfPrint (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm also thinking of hiring some models to model my t-shirts but am not sure about the rates. I'm afraid some models might not be able to carry off the t-shirts and the photos might not turn out the way I want them to be. Does anybody know any goodlooking beginner models who are willing to do t-shirt shoots? Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Ministry Of Print


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

MinistryOfPrint said:


> I'm also thinking of hiring some models to model my t-shirts but am not sure about the rates. I'm afraid some models might not be able to carry off the t-shirts and the photos might not turn out the way I want them to be. Does anybody know any goodlooking beginner models who are willing to do t-shirt shoots? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ministry Of Print



Find a good photographer that has experience working with models. They should know how to get you a model. If you need a photographer, you can search for one via zip code on modelmayhem.com


----------

